# Fuit again...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

On last september I reported about a fuit formed by my C. cordata blassii. Finally it got melted.

See the post.

After that fuit it got a new flower on last october...









Last days it are blooming again... I took a look into the pot to take some pictures and I saw a nice fruit into...










Looks like a healthy fruit, it is there 3 month ago...

What do you think?? viable?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Xema,

This one looks more promising!

However, there is no way to tell wether there are viable seed in it. I had a longicauda syncarpium developing nicely (without attempts to fertilize the flowering plant) but I just found it floating at the surface - empty. Also, there can be seeds in it which may be not viable.

OTOH, it can work out - so keep an eye on it and please report back!


----------

